# Aching????????????????penis!!!!!!!!!!!



## crazypaver1

I get an aching now and again, it feels as if its my upper penis that aches, like the upper bit as in the upper bit of external and the internal bit aswell if that makes sense? lol doesnt happen after anything in purticuler just now and again but enough to get me thinking about whats causing it, had it off cycle and on so not gear related, (im hoping someone will tell me its growing pains :laugh

Thanks


----------



## cecil_sensation

not a sti is it?


----------



## crazypaver1

cecil_sensation said:


> not a sti is it?


nothing ther i can see??, feels like the muscle aching, feels bit better when i sit down but is back pretty soon after i get up again (within 5-10mins). had it today, started aching about 12oclock sat down for 15mins at 12.45 and was gone till i got up on my feet again and there till about 3oclock and i was on my feet till about 8pm


----------



## BillC

Aching in the tip can be a sign of prostatisis. Get yourself tested though to discount a nasty sti

Maybe you're just a durty perv and need to stop 5 knuckle shuffling so vigorously


----------



## m575

docs mate i guess. best to be safe than sorry


----------



## crazypaver1

i have ****erd alot more tham this and not had this aching, had tests as in sti tests, nothing, had sist in testicales about 2years ago and developed another abit ago, had them both checked out and all good. anyone else????


----------



## krave

Hey mate, Just jumping in on this as had the same or similar yesterday.

but its been like little sharp pains, or dull muscle aching pains at the base.

Whats the sign of prostatitis alove all about?

Didnt really understand exactly what yours is like by the op.


----------



## crazypaver1

krave said:


> Hey mate, Just jumping in on this as had the same or similar yesterday.
> 
> but its been like little sharp pains, or dull muscle aching pains at the base.
> 
> Whats the sign of prostatitis alove all about?
> 
> Didnt really understand exactly what yours is like by the op.


come again?????


----------



## krave

Just saw your post.

I have had some weird pains.

Someone above mentioned prostatitis.

Got me wanting to know more or if anyone had any info.

Didnt understand the way you described things in you original post.

Clear? lol


----------



## Prodiver

Is it an ache where your dick joins onto your tum?


----------



## Uriel

Prodiver said:


> Is it an ache where your dick joins onto your tum?


or where it joins your mates bum


----------



## Rasputin

I have had something which sounds alot like this and it was an inuginal hernia simple way to test is to lie down and push your finger up through your scrotum to the point where you tube go inside the body cavity if smething pushes back then i would go see a doc as mine went from being tolerable to unable to walk in 3 days hurt like **** i can tell you


----------



## Gza1

I have a pain.. But I think ifs from my penis hitting my knee cap when I walk

Serious note id go docs mate just to be sure, I'd imagine that being quite uncomfortable


----------



## dixie normus

Probably got some chutney stuck up it...


----------



## defdaz

Synthol should not be injected into your penis. 

Go to the docs, so they can have a good feel and then give you the stock answer -go home, rest and take paracetamol.

A sexual health clinic would probably be your best bet mate.


----------



## Guest

Im thinking maybe a strain / possible hernia, if its where your nob joins your belly.

If it was something infectious it would hurt all the time, not just when standing surely?


----------



## Will101

Blood pressure related somewhow?


----------



## crazypaver1

Prodiver said:


> Is it an ache where your dick joins onto your tum?


it is that sort of area but it feels bellow part of the penis not the top, anymore help?


----------



## m575

yeh . . . go to the docs!!! why risk it when its your health.


----------



## crazypaver1

not as far back as the gooch but not as far forward as front of sack, someone said if push through ball sack, its that sort of area, aching there i would say, to begin with i thought it was my tubes hurting but after having it few more times i think its were i said


----------



## Was_Eric

why is this in the personal care section?

do you think it might be hygene related?


----------



## crazypaver1

milner575 said:


> yeh . . . go to the docs!!! why risk it when its your health.


ok but what the fook could it be? would it happen if i 'strain' taking a siht? or rush a siht?


----------



## crazypaver1

Was_Eric said:


> why is this in the personal care section?
> 
> do you think it might be hygene related?


not atall hygiene but it is personal lol


----------



## BillC

crazypaver1 said:


> not as far back as the gooch but not as far forward as front of sack, someone said if push through ball sack, its that sort of area, aching there i would say, to begin with i thought it was my tubes hurting but after having it few more times i think its were i said


If it's an ache in the perrineal area, which is what you are describing, go to the docs as it's probrably prostate.


----------



## crazypaver1

BillC said:


> If it's an ache in the perrineal area, which is what you are describing, go to the docs as it's probrably prostate.


prostate at 21??????


----------



## BillC

crazypaver1 said:


> prostate at 21??????


Why not? Pathogens are no respector of age. Noone knows how the infections get up there, some docs think we all have them all the time but are bodies control them then for some unknown reason you get a flare up. If you've done steroids in the past you may have benign prostatic hypoplasmia - google BPH and check the syptoms against what you have. If its either of these, a month of ciproflaxin will clear it up


----------



## crazypaver1

BillC said:


> Why not? Pathogens are no respector of age. Noone knows how the infections get up there, some docs think we all have them all the time but are bodies control them then for some unknown reason you get a flare up. If you've done steroids in the past you may have benign prostatic hypoplasmia - google BPH and check the syptoms against what you have. If its either of these, a month of ciproflaxin will clear it up


thanks will do that now and get back here


----------



## crazypaver1

*Fever *

*
Chills *

*
Low back pain *

*
Abdominal pain (above the pubic bone) *

*
Perineal pain (pelvic floor) *

*
Pain and burning with urination (dysuria) *

*
Urinary retention (inability to completely empty bladder) *

*
Pain with ejaculation *

*
Pain with bowel movement *

*
Additional symptoms that may be associated with this condition:*

*
*

*
Blood in the urine *

*
Increased urinary frequency or urgency *

*
Difficulty urinating *

*
Decreased force of urinary stream *

*
Testicle pain *

*
Blood in the semen *

*
Foul-smelling urine *

out of all of these i only have the pelvic floor one, if that is what my pain is as i am not sure of what pelvic floor is but think its when you use ya hole muscle an all that ye?

could i have it with just that 1 sympton??? if no one knows much more i will have to go the docs but may be while before i get chance to go,


----------



## Bish83

I know this may be a wild assumption but id say your mildly embarressed that it might be an std or you dont like doctors looking at your bits. If it is anything to do with prostate then they may have to stick something up your bum.

Its ok though, last i went to the docs for a chest infection and the receptionist asked if id like a male or female doc to see me. So you dont even have to mention your little fella you just say you need a male doctor, maybe you could ask a friend to hold your hand whilst you go in.

I hope you get better.


----------



## crazypaver1

Bish83 said:


> I know this may be a wild assumption but id say your mildly embarressed that it might be an std or you dont like doctors looking at your bits. If it is anything to do with prostate then they may have to stick something up your bum.
> 
> Its ok though, last i went to the docs for a chest infection and the receptionist asked if id like a male or female doc to see me. So you dont even have to mention your little fella you just say you need a male doctor, maybe you could ask a friend to hold your hand whilst you go in.
> 
> I hope you get better.


ive been clinic many atime and would wip my dick out infont of anyone lol had clymidia once so am not bothered bout going back but i have been after this started hurting but only had it once or twice at the time so didnt mention it, had full check up and had balls checked and cat scanned to check sists were sists, any other ideas?


----------



## Prodiver

If you have an ache at the top of your dick where it joins your bod it could just be that you've strained the suspensory ligament. Some guys get this by pushing their dick down hard while wanking, or ****ing in odd positions.

If it's an ache up above your perineum, inside you, as said you may have a prostate infection, prostatitis from a lot of ejaculating (or arse play!) or hyperplasia from steroid use or hereditarily.

Don't worry. Go to the Doc and get it sorted.


----------



## crazypaver1

Prodiver said:


> If you have an ache at the top of your dick where it joins your bod it could just be that you've strained the suspensory ligament. Some guys get this by pushing their dick down hard while wanking, or ****ing in odd positions.
> 
> If it's an ache up above your perineum, inside you, as said you may have a prostate infection, prostatitis from a lot of ejaculating (or arse play!) or hyperplasia from steroid use or hereditarily.
> 
> Don't worry. Go to the Doc and get it sorted.


NOPE!  HAHA ok thanks looks like al go docs if carrys on, thanks alot al write back when i find out what it was


----------

